

Techcrunch "overrated" according to TIME - jflowers45
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1879276_1879093_1879075,00.html

======
pedalpete
Time predicts techcrunch in the deadpool. Nice one. All this while TechCrunch
visits are still growing, and Time magazine is decending.
[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techcrunch.com+time.com/?me...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/techcrunch.com+time.com/?metric=uv)

Sure time is still bigger, but TC has been adapting in the changing
environment. Great job by the new CEO in rescuing TC from going down the
ValleyWag path.

Seems Time may not really understand TC. They say 'reporting on the movers and
shakers of Silicon Valley', while that is true to a point, the screenshot they
show is about western europe.

TC should write an article about how Time is an over-rated mag.

------
JeremyChase
Techcrunch aside, this top list at Time is essentially a publicity stunt. They
pick some of the most popular blogs and say they are over-ratted; what better
way to get people's attention?

~~~
river_styx
But in this case, they happen to be right. In the absence of big news items
coming from the Valley of late, TechCrunch has become a web 2.0 tabloid.

------
anatoli
Because, obviously, there's nothing more useful than reporting on "overrated"
blogs. (!)

------
miked
What on earth would make anyomne think that some ex-J-school student knows
enough about this subject to make a judgement. It's the dead tree version of
link bait.

